# Pleco exposed to velvet



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm pretty new to keeping plecos and I have a clown pleco that was in a tank with young betta juvies that developed velvet. I know what to do with the bettas, but I'm not sure on the pleco. Can they handle copper treatment or is that a no-no for them? I used a flash light on him and I can see several shiney gold areas on him which I *assume* are velvet but I have to be honest and say I've never used the flash light on him before so I'm not sure if he typically has these areas. The thing that makes me wonder is its not a spot here and there but rather like a few small streaks of the shiney gold around his dorsal area. Other than that, he looks fine. Should I just isolate him for a while to be safe or isolate & treat?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Are the betas still in the tank with him? You could use Rid Ich from Kordon. I works on ich as well as velvet and is safe for plecos (and betas).
If he is separated from the betas now and shows no sign I would just watch him really closely but have the meds on hand. Some plecos are pretty hardy fish. I have 2 clowns. They have always been healthy as horses.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

The bettas are all removed. I immediately pulled them and jarred them all (heated) for isolation. I will just keep a close eye on him then. Thanks for the help! I have only had him about 5 months I guess but he has never had any issues. Maybe what I was seeing on him was actually his coloration. I'll be sure to keep watch on that.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Christine after you said you shined the flashlight on him to see the gold spots/lines, I did that with mine a couple of days later (even used a magnifying glass) to see if I have boys or girls (the male has hair growing on the rear part of the body) and I noticed the gold too, just like you described it. Velvet was the fist thing that came to my mind. But I just saw your post again and had to let you know your clown pleco is just fine. Mine have the gold speckles too. Mostly on the tail but also around the face and a little bit just about everywhere.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Ahhh thank you! That is so good to know. I can stop worrying now


----------

